# Various wildlife pics



## acrantophis (Apr 26, 2012)

Some pics from some past trips to Brazil, costa rica, Canada, Europe, Egyptian red sea, Caribbean, and sw U.S. Way over the top picture heavy! Sorry!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## l0velesly (Apr 27, 2012)

Neat animals and pics!


----------



## acrantophis (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks! I hope you guys noticed the wood turtle we saw, in new jersey of all places!


----------

